# Behavior planning



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering if this will work, to keep down aggression from fish.
Add the most peaceful first...let them get settled in. Then semi-aggressive fish, and let them be established for a while. Then put in a few “aggressive” (I say that with quotes, because I’ve heard a few exceptions... my own Betta, for one, got picked on my guppies!), and that way they’ll be the newbies and maybe more submissive?
On the other side of my logic, I wonder if instead the new fish will want to _gain_ dominance. Sortta like “gee, I don’t want the last pickin’s of territory... I want the best, and by golly, I’ll fight for it!” kind of mentality.

Thoughts and/or suggestions to go with this idea?

And by the way, I haven’t decided on what fish, exactly, to put in my tank. Just planning ahead!


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

in theory it should work, and yes that is the order you should put them in. i have a purple tang i have had for about four years, she is king-pen, the head hancho. about three months ago i put a pinktail trigger in, it is the only time i have ever seen her kick a%#. for three days the tang kept the trigger in the back corner. i was amazed. it is all up to the personality of the fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

In theory is right... I would pick a few fish that you "Must" have and we'll pick some options for tank mates, and what order to put them in.


----------

